# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  can steroid's make me jump higher?

## moose7

can steroid 's make me jump higher?

----------


## Peducho0113

Why do you want to Jump Higher for?

----------


## moose7

i play basketball and being able to jump that bit higher helps

----------


## uncgboro

they might allow you to train your legs harder and that will in turn equate to a greater vertical.

----------


## moose7

ok thanks for that

----------


## Peducho0113

They will help as Uncgboro said to train your legs and the rest of the work is up to you moose. Best of the luck with it.

----------


## moose7

what would be the best exercises for me to do?

----------


## AdamGH

squats, calve exercises.. prolly Google some exercises just by putting in "how do i jump higher" or something lol.

----------


## passthetest

plain and simple yes they do

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

If you train to jump higher, then yes, they will.
If you don't, then no, they won't.


Well, you have your basic leg workout. Your squats, stiffed legged dead lifts, leg press, lunges, leg curls, calf raises.

Then to train for "vertical", you need to look into Plyometric Training. 
Google it, and read up on it.

Also, look into buying Strength Shoes, and PM me if you need a workout with those. But if you buy them brand new, they should come with a workout program.

Start incorporating power cleans into your workout routine, they are great for explosiveness. Forward (walking) lunges are great also.

Just a few things to remember:

Your quads and hams are your primary thrusters. Also need to build assisting muscles, the calves, muscles around the hip, and glutes.

----------


## jsinur7

get a weight vest and jump your ass off is the best way...

----------


## fordaorm

> Well, you have your basic leg workout. Your squats, stiffed legged dead lifts, leg press, lunges, leg curls, calf raises.
> 
> Then to train for "vertical", you need to look into Plyometric Training. 
> Google it, and read up on it.


The Workout routein i just finished for the 2 cycle has a full hour of Plyo and Core synergy once a week for 12 weeks and after 2 cycles i can honestly say i can jump 5" - 7" higher without being on the juice

----------


## Big

> can steroid's make me jump higher?


I'm not sure about jumping higher, but when I jump off of things I make a much bigger impact upon landing now than I did before I ever cycled.

----------


## passthetest

I'm not sure about all the detailed feedback left above... I have played basketball for over 12 years consistantly and after my first cycle my vertical has been much higher than before. I did not do any polymetric training, jump around the gym with a weight vest on, or even use the vertical increasing shoes (which work by the way).. Simply being active and playing increased my vertical over 6 inches in a ten week period.

You dont need as to increase your vertical...

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

I'm not sure if steroids can help you jump higher, but i know for a fact that Sustanon can make you fight better.

Okay seriously, though...I know you can improve quickness off the mark by doing really heavy squats with powerful bursts up, and I would think that exercise might help you jump higher.

----------


## amcon

> can steroid's make me jump higher?


it will make you jump higher if and only if you use a dull needle, and jab your self so hard you jump

or you use and get much stronger

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx



----------


## Big

Guys this is an old thread bumped by a spammer.

----------


## powerful intelligent

try jumping nonstop 50 to 100 times in sand. that will kill your legs and get you results quickly. How quickly depends on you and your genetics

----------


## Big

> try jumping nonstop 50 to 100 times in sand. that will kill your legs and get you results quickly. How quickly depends on you and your genetics


you just answered a guy who hasn't been here in over a year. makes your user name a bit ironic.

----------


## MuscleScience

> you just answered a guy who hasn't been here in over a year. makes your user name a bit ironic.


Irony, its the universe getting even.... :LOL:

----------


## anabolictonic

hahahahaha big is funny....

for others who read this tho not the original poster wouldnt cns stimulants (halo, tren ) make you jump higher due to 'crazy' strength gains everyone reports?

----------

